# $powerdxx_enable at  system startup visualizes prompt!



## teo (Sep 5, 2018)

How to proceed to solve this new bug from its origin on the system? 


```
$powerdxx_enable is not properly - see rc .conf
```


----------



## rigoletto@ (Sep 5, 2018)

It seems it is wrongly set on /etc/rc.conf. Just in case, did you install sysutils/powerdxx?


----------



## teo (Sep 5, 2018)

lebarondemerde said:


> Just in case, did you install sysutils/powerdxx?


Yes, but I've already uninstalled because it generates that $powerdxx_enable


----------



## rigoletto@ (Sep 5, 2018)

`powerdxx_enable="YES"` works for me. I guess you had some typo in there.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 5, 2018)

Did you perhaps modify /usr/local/etc/rc.d/powerdxx at some point? If you did and then removed the package that file would be left behind. It doesn't match the original checksum any more so pkg-delete(8) is going to complain about it and leave the file in place.


----------



## teo (Sep 5, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Did you perhaps modify /usr/local/etc/rc.d/powerdxx at some point? If you did and then removed the package that file would be left behind. It doesn't match the original checksum any more so pkg-delete(8) is going to complain about it and leave the file in place.


No, and  the check with the `pkg check -d -a` command and none are missing.

# `pkg check -d -a`

```
Checking all packages: 100%
#
```

# `pkg audit -F`

```
vulnxml file up-to-date
0 problem(s) in the installed packages found.
#
```

# `pkg upgrade`

```
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking for upgrades (314 candidates): 100%
Processing candidates (314 candidates): 100%
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Your packages are up to date.
#
```


----------



## rigoletto@ (Sep 5, 2018)

Install powerdxx again and try with `pkg check -Bsd`.


----------



## ShelLuser (Sep 5, 2018)

teo said:


> How to proceed to solve this new bug from its origin on the system?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


You're not giving us enough information to go on. When exactly do you get this error message? What command(s) did you use before it (if any)?  Was the system doing anything in specific?


----------



## phoenix (Sep 5, 2018)

Show us the line from rc.conf.  Or the output of `grep power /etc/rc.conf`


----------



## teo (Sep 6, 2018)

lebarondemerde said:


> Install powerdxx again and try with `pkg check -Bsd`.



I listened to him, reinstalled that powerdxx package again to check with that `pkg check -Bsd` command. Now a new failed  result in the  rebooting  of the system that displays in the prompt.

# `[CMD]pkg install powerdxx`[/CMD]

```
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
Updating database digests format: 100%
The following 1 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
powerdxx: 0.3.0

Number of packages to be installed: 1

697 KiB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
[1/1] Fetching powerdxx-0.3.0.txz:  65%  456 KiB 466.9kB/s  [1/1] Fetching powerdxx-0.3.0.txz: 100%  697 KiB 713.2kB/s    00:01  
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
[1/1] Installing powerdxx-0.3.0...
[1/1] Extracting powerdxx-0.3.0: 100%
#
```

# `[CMD]pkg check -Bsd`[/CMD]

```
Checking all packages: 100%
#
```



			
				phoenix said:
			
		

> Show us the line from rc.conf. Or the output of grep power /etc/rc.conf



$ `grep power /etc/rc.conf`

```
powerd_enable="YES"
powerd_flags="-a adp -b adp"
powerdxx_enable="YES"
```


----------



## rigoletto@ (Sep 6, 2018)

Ah. If you will be using sysutils/powerdxx you should disable/remove powerd(8).


----------



## phoenix (Sep 6, 2018)

Change powerd_enable="YES" to powerd_enable="*NO*" as you can only have one power daemon running.

Then you need to load a cpufreq(4) driver to actually be able to change the CPU frequency.   Add cpufreq_load="YES" to /boot/loader.conf and reboot.


----------



## teo (Sep 7, 2018)

phoenix said:


> Change powerd_enable="YES" to powerd_enable="*NO*" as you can only have one power daemon running.
> 
> Then you need to load a cpufreq(4) driver to actually be able to change the CPU frequency.   Add cpufreq_load="YES" to /boot/loader.conf and reboot.


Hello phoenix!

That's very kind your advice,  any solution for that ?

```
login: uhub1:  12 ports with 12 removable, sef powered
```


----------

